# 13+3 gender guesses?



## xarlenex

Just had our scan and it's not a great shot at all for the nub! Unless I just can't see for looking at it :haha:

Guesses anyone??
 



Attached Files:







1522341385636.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11









1522341452351.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 10









1522341527267.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 30


----------



## rwhite

*Maybe* girl? :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## xarlenex

Thanks ladies! Our daughter wants a sister and our son a brother, someone is going to be upset :haha:


----------



## big mama1

Id say girl too &#128151;


----------



## winterbabies3

Maybe girl, slight boy lean too


----------



## xarlenex

Any other guesses? We've decided to find out this time so I'll update on Thursday!


----------



## ama

I think boy &#9786;


----------



## ClairAye

I think girl too. :)


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh exciting!!! Can't wait to hear! Still guessing boy


----------



## Angsan

Has to be a girl ! :D


----------



## xarlenex

The majority were correct, little girl!!


----------



## ClairAye

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Pookied8476

:pink:


----------

